# Proof of living arrangements for Partner Visa



## Jessii (Feb 22, 2011)

This is the first time ive used a forum before so i might babble a little.
My fiance and I met in UK while i was on a working visa over there. We have now moved to my hometown back in Australia. When we were in England we lived together at his parent's house and since we have moved over here we are living with my parents until we can get ourselves on our feet. I've just started university and he is on a working visa. So we will be applying for the onshore visa.

The problem i think we will have is proving that we have been in a de facto relationship. While we have lived together for 14months, we dont have anything like bills or anything together as we just paid our parents some money in hand each month. 

We have recently opened a joint back account but apart from that i can't think of anything we could do to prove we have been living together that time!

Any ideas or thoughts will be much welcomed and appriciated!

Thanks


----------



## Wanderer (Jun 16, 2007)

If it is any comfort, you'll not be the first to have been in this situation and the first thing you ought to do is set out the timeline of events re when your relationship began, living with his parents and then with yours etc. and then flesh out everthing you can which indicates a common address, any correspondence to either of you that shows a common address.
Have your parents draft out a boarding agreement to show what they are providing for what in return as well as a sepaerate statement suppoerting your relationship in general and then also have a read of http://www.australiaforum.com/visas-immigration/2997-very-unofficial-defacto-visa-tips.html and Booklet#1 for other ideas, any clubs joined or whatever etc. 
If you're engaged, that's a big point and to give yourselves extra time, if your fiance can do the three months seasonal regional work or WWOOF Australia Official Website and it doers not need to be all at once, that'll give you extra time together too.
If you're in ACT, NSW, Tasmania or Victoria and are not planning on marrying for a while, you may want to consider the possibility of a relationship registration via. the Births, Deaths and Marriages registry and that waives the need for the 12 months though you still want to work on whatever else you can pull together.


----------

